# proviron with winstrol



## iron2626 (May 9, 2011)

hi i am planing to have a cycle of proviron and winstrol my stats are 26 years old male 205 lbs 509 and 22 bf and for my cpt a have a clomid i want to know i this is a good cycle thanks


----------



## D-Lats (May 9, 2011)

How much test are you running with your orals?


----------



## RichardBraden (May 9, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> How much test are you running with your orals?



yes you should run some test,, oral cycles only are not  good IMO


----------



## iron2626 (May 9, 2011)

i just going to take the winni in inyectin and the proviron is oral with out test


----------



## iron2626 (May 9, 2011)

also y have some sustenon 250 but a friend of mine saids the sust and the winni cant mix so i don t really know what exactly i have to did


----------



## D-Lats (May 9, 2011)

iron2626 said:


> i just going to take the winni in inyectin and the proviron is oral with out test



Not a good idea if you want to keep any gains. Test has to be the base of any cycle. Winni is a mild anabolic that really needs to test to work well. Add 500 mg a week test c and run the proviron at 50mg a day. If you don't run teat you might aswell just flush the other stuff you won't be happy.


----------



## cutright (May 9, 2011)

Your friend is stupid you can run sust with winny maybe he meant not in the same syringe...but Test should be the base of every cycle if you are gonna do it do it right bro


----------



## D-Lats (May 9, 2011)

iron2626 said:


> also y have some sustenon 250 but a friend of mine saids the sust and the winni cant mix so i don t really know what exactly i have to did



Sus is the same as any other test and works fine with winny the only issue with Sus is it needs to be pinned every other day due to the mixed eaters.


----------



## iron2626 (May 9, 2011)

ok bro thanks so is ok to take the sus and the winni eod and the priviron ed for how long??


----------



## D-Lats (May 9, 2011)

Sus minimum 10 weeks
Proviron Ed as long as you want
Winny depends on dosage 6 weeks works well. Longer on winny leads to joint pain.


----------



## iron2626 (May 9, 2011)

ok man thanks for the help


----------



## BigBird (May 9, 2011)

Sust and Winny can be taken together.  As a matter of fact, they can be loaded into same syringe.  Winny should be ED and Sust should be EOD (E2.5-3D MAX!!).

Winstrol should most definately be taken if, and only if, you are running test with it.  Proviron is a good pure androgen but has virtually zero anabolic effect therefore, it doesn't count as test.


----------



## nyf1nest (May 9, 2011)

Bro take this into consideration, NEVER EVER EVER EVER run an AAS cycle without test as a base, that is all............Oh wait did I mention NEVER EVER run a cycle without test as a base?


----------



## BigBird (May 9, 2011)

nyf1nest said:


> Bro take this into consideration, NEVER EVER EVER EVER run an AAS cycle without test as a base, that is all............Oh wait did I mention NEVER EVER run a cycle without test as a base?


 
^^ Taken straight outta the bible ^^  The rule of thumb to live by.


----------



## iron2626 (May 10, 2011)

i allready started yesterday with this cycle...


----------

